# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Help! Real or Fake Anavar?

## Chicco's Mom

I just got my first Anavar from my trainer and read in some threads that real Anavar comes in tablet form and fakes come in capsules. Mine is in capsules! This is my first time trying Anavar and I got mine from my trainer! 

it is in 20mg per capsule and I am in my second week on it. I take apart the capsule as I read that I should only take 10mg a day to start. Tell me I am not getting the fake!!!!!

----------


## almostgone

Unfortunately, there is no way to tell with capsules. There are tests you can order that will tell you if a certain compound is present, but not the concentration.
I'm always leery of seeing or hearing of females taking UGL var or primo. 
There are decent UGLs out there, but they come and go and quality can change at the drop of a hat...or fresh shipment of raws.
FYI, var is usually very grainy and shiny in its raw form, but that isn't a definitive test by any means, it's just an observation.

----------


## Chicco's Mom

@almostgone thank you for responding. Now I am afraid to continue taking it...  :Frown:

----------


## almostgone

I didn't mean to scare you, but you would hate to take it thinking it is var and it ended up being d'bol (which does happen). I guess it comes down to how much you trust your trainer and his sources vs. erring on the side of caution.
Speak with some of the ladies in the female forum and see how they would handle it, but personally I would stay clear and at least try to source Balkan, Pharamcom, or something along those lines because they tend to monitor their quality and are about as close to pharmaceutical as you can get, unless you manage to source actual pharmaceutical var (which isn't very easy to locate these days).

----------


## FigureMaster

Pharmacom is a great supplier of Var. I use their 10mg tabs (split it a half & take 2x/day which is safe dose). Easy to order & shipment is fairly quick. I trust them over any UGL. I've had no issues so far and I'm sensitive to hormones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heavyhitter5

do yourself a favor in the future. opt out for anything in the capsules unless you really trust the source and you get them for almost free. I learned the hard way also so don't feel bad, it happens

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Thank you all for your advice and help. Very much appreciated. @figuremaster & @almostgone, where can I find Pharmacom or Balkan? I live in Toronto.  :Smilie:

----------


## ironbeck

Chances are it could very well be real. Ask him if he put them together himself? Do you trust the guy? That's how my friend makes all his personal orals, weigh the shit out and put it in caps. Fancy no, however effective.... yea.

----------


## ironbeck

Do you have increased heartburn?

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Thank you ironbeck. She (my trainer) said she bought it for me. I did not experience any heartburn. They come in 20mg capsules and when I asked her about splitting the dosage, her reply was, it's not necessary. She said to take one capsule alternate days for 8 weeks. After reading on here that its advisable to split the dosage, I am doing just that. I open up the capsule and take half a cap daily (10mg a day) on an empty stomach. I do feel I have more energy. I take my preworkout with my anavar . 
I workout at 6am. I only have my trainer for 30mins 3 times a week and I workout on my own the rest of the time. I also read here that I should get my bloodwork done and be on milk thistle. When I asked my trainer about them, she said that's not necessary either.

----------


## almostgone

If you're going to invest in milk thistle, I would opt for NAC instead. I stand by my original advice about the capsules you have. It's too risky for females to go with an unknown. 
Granted you can get UGL var, but I certainly wouldn't test drive it on a female. Y'alls hormones aren't as forgiving as male hormones.
I also disagree with your trainer's dosage protocol, but that's just me.  :Smilie:

----------


## almostgone

> Thank you ironbeck. She (my trainer) said she bought it for me. * I did not experience any heartburn.*  They come in 20mg capsules and when I asked her about splitting the dosage, her reply was, it's not necessary. She said to take one capsule alternate days for 8 weeks. After reading on here that its advisable to split the dosage, I am doing just that. I open up the capsule and take half a cap daily (10mg a day) on an empty stomach. I do feel I have more energy. I take my preworkout with my anavar . 
> I workout at 6am. I only have my trainer for 30mins 3 times a week and I workout on my own the rest of the time. I also read here that I should get my bloodwork done and be on milk thistle. When I asked my trainer about them, she said that's not necessary either.


The heartburn issue is a very individual thing. Some people get it from var, some from d'bol, and some from 'drol, some don't get it at all. However, for me, anadrol is the worst for making me flat out "Yuck".

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Thank you almostgone. May sound like a stupid question but what is NAC? 
@almostgone. you said and I quote 'I didn't mean to scare you, but you would hate to take it thinking it is var and it ended up being d'bol (which does happen)' what are the sides if what I am taking happens to be d'bol? Now I am really really scared!

----------


## almostgone

> Thank you almostgone. May sound like a stupid question but what is NAC?


Not a "stupid" question at all!
NAC =N-acetyl-cysteine, a pretty good antioxidant. It and TUDCA (Tauroursodeoxycholic acid) are decent supplements. I take NAC daily and TUDCA if I am taking anything that might aggravate my liver. 
You probably wouldn't need the TUDCA, but you may want to read up on it.
There is a site called examine dot com that does a decent analysis of supplements, you may want to check it out. 
Also, speak with some of the ladies in the female forum. They can share a lot of experience with you.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Many thanks almostgone!

----------


## ironbeck

One last thing if these "caps" are being "put" together local using powders say....from overseas. I have been told there quality has taken a dramatic decrease in the past yr or so, meaning they are under dosed by 20-50%. I have another friend and she needed 40mg a day. If you haven't noticed a discerning outcome in your training, over all being after a couple weeks. You may want to increase your dose. Also the female sex drive is increased dramatically along with much more powerful orgasms.(NO chauvinism, just fact). Might as well reap all the benefits. Good luck.

----------


## almostgone

> Thank you almostgone. May sound like a stupid question but what is NAC? 
> @almostgone. you said and I quote 'I didn't mean to scare you, but you would hate to take it thinking it is var and it ended up being d'bol (which does happen)' what are the sides if what I am taking happens to be d'bol? Now I am really really scared!



Again, not trying to scare you at all. However, given equal doses of anavar and d'bol, d'bol carries a bigger risk of virilization and heavy bloating. I've only known a very few females that have used d'bol, and their doses were on the order of 2.5-5mg. IMHO, there are better choices: anavar or primo acetate would be better choices.
If you trust your trainer and she is running the same caps, then you may be good to go. Again, I encourage you to speak with the ladies in the female forum; their experience would be very helpful to you.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Thank you very much ironbeck. I can't say I don't look forward to the increased sex drive and more powerful orgasms!!! I havent noticed either yet though! Lol!

----------


## Chicco's Mom

@almostgone I don't know if she is running the same caps and I am afraid she might get offended if I ask her what she sold me is the real thing. I read on the forum here that one can get the real anavar from pharmacom and balkan. Where can I find these two places? Many thanks.

----------


## FigureMaster

> Thank you all for your advice and help. Very much appreciated. @figuremaster & @almostgone, where can I find Pharmacom or Balkan? I live in Toronto.


I order it online directly through their website
Taz is the main rep & I think his discount code is Taz10. If you use bitcoin there's more of a discount. Hope that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Many thanks FigureMaster. Appreciate the help. Btw, what's bitcoin?

----------


## FigureMaster

> Many thanks FigureMaster. Appreciate the help. Btw, what's bitcoin?


Bitcoin is a form of electronic currency that you purchase online then store in a wallet to transfer over when purchasing goods. No paper trails so it's never traced back to you. You can always use moneygram as I've used that with no issues. Just ordered some var myself to get me through final stages of prep before my show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jstone

If you order pharmacom order directly from there factory store. Dont even bother with middle men. I personally would trust balkan over pharmacom, but pharmacom is easier to source.

One of the members heavyhitter5 said not to use capsules. There is nothing wrong with capsules. Its one of the easier ways for a ugl to make orals. Nothing wrong with caps.

----------


## almostgone

> Many thanks FigureMaster. Appreciate the help. *Btw, what's bitcoin?*


http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...tcoin-faq.html

----------


## almostgone

> If you order pharmacom order directly from there factory store. Dont even bother with middle men. I personally would trust balkan over pharmacom, but pharmacom is easier to source.
> 
> One of the members heavyhitter5 said not to use capsules. There is nothing wrong with capsules. Its one of the easier ways for a ugl to make orals. *Nothing wrong with caps.*


True. It what's inside the capsule that matters.

----------


## TRA

> I just got my first Anavar from my trainer and read in some threads that real Anavar comes in tablet form and fakes come in capsules. Mine is in capsules! This is my first time trying Anavar and I got mine from my trainer! 
> 
> it is in 20mg per capsule and I am in my second week on it. I take apart the capsule as I read that I should only take 10mg a day to start. Tell me I am not getting the fake!!!!!


You can (and should, if you are going to use var again in the future) purchase test kits from labmax out of Canada. You want the one for Anavar. As mentioned above it will tell you if var is present but not the concentration, but knowing it's var is worth knowing! You need a blacklight for the kit. check out their site. I used them for some ugly var I ordered which turned out to be dbol best I could tell from the color. It def wasn't var. 
I also used their other test kits to confirm NPP/deca and test.

----------


## Chicco's Mom

Thank you very much TrailRunAZ. I will look into the test kit.  :Smilie:

----------


## guitarzan

....

----------


## Max562

I'm using liquid and that shit is straight...if you seeing results nothing to worry about IMO ...could be Winny but that's ok too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jstone

> You can (and should, if you are going to use var again in the future) purchase test kits from labmax out of Canada. You want the one for Anavar . As mentioned above it will tell you if var is present but not the concentration, but knowing it's var is worth knowing! You need a blacklight for the kit. check out their site. I used them for some ugly var I ordered which turned out to be dbol best I could tell from the color. It def wasn't var. 
> I also used their other test kits to confirm NPP/deca and test.


The test for var and winstrol should only be able to tell between the two. To know its dbol you would need A&B vials. Save your money these test kits arent worth a dime. I have used a lot fo them and learned the hard way. These tests simply aren't accurate. Google Colorimetric testing and look around. Theres a bunch if information showing how inaccurate they are. If your anavar is in tab form you can get it tested for 40 dollars. If its powder or in a cap I beleive its 100, but this test will tell you exactly what it is. Along with how many milligrams per tab or cap. If you can try to buy your var as a raw, it is very unique amongst raws. Some sources will sell you the raw rather than the caps or liquid.

----------


## TRA

> The test for var and winstrol should only be able to tell between the two. To know its dbol you would need A&B vials. Save your money these test kits arent worth a dime. I have used a lot fo them and learned the hard way. These tests simply aren't accurate. Google Colorimetric testing and look around. Theres a bunch if information showing how inaccurate they are. If your anavar is in tab form you can get it tested for 40 dollars. If its powder or in a cap I beleive its 100, but this test will tell you exactly what it is. Along with how many milligrams per tab or cap. If you can try to buy your var as a raw, it is very unique amongst raws. Some sources will sell you the raw rather than the caps or liquid.


The Anavar test kit is labeled Anavar/Winstrol but per test instructions delineates between var/winny/dbol /tool/anadrol . I was not aware of the inaccuracies in the test kits and they seemed to work well for detection (qualitative only). Of course I can't speak to them being precise or accurate and their website doesn't offer any quality assurance info so good point.

----------


## jstone

> The Anavar test kit is labeled Anavar/Winstrol but per test instructions delineates between var/winny/dbol/tool/anadrol. I was not aware of the inaccuracies in the test kits and they seemed to work well for detection (qualitative only). Of course I can't speak to them being precise or accurate and their website doesn't offer any quality assurance info so good point.


They must have changed them. I haven't used them in a long time. I have used quite a few test kits, and had decent results early on. The last kit I got was trash and very inconsistent. I have a bunch of var that tested positive thats garbage. Plus I had some watson test cyp that failed testing. Just do some research on colorimetric testing, and how inaccurate it is. Even the testing that cops use to identify illegal drugs are very inaccurate. You can find instances of these tests giving false positive results when testing things like aspirin, hersheys chocolate, and chalk. 

Labmax is the same method, I will post an article that directly mentions labmax. It has a little part about an old forum member that used to push the kits on forums. He also gets into the science of it. I will post it tomorrow its late. 

Do you have much experience with good anavar ?

----------


## TRA

> They must have changed them. I haven't used them in a long time. I have used quite a few test kits, and had decent results early on. The last kit I got was trash and very inconsistent. I have a bunch of var that tested positive thats garbage. Plus I had some watson test cyp that failed testing. Just do some research on colorimetric testing, and how inaccurate it is. Even the testing that cops use to identify illegal drugs are very inaccurate. You can find instances of these tests giving false positive results when testing things like aspirin, hersheys chocolate, and chalk. 
> 
> Labmax is the same method, I will post an article that directly mentions labmax. It has a little part about an old forum member that used to push the kits on forums. He also gets into the science of it. I will post it tomorrow its late. 
> 
> Do you have much experience with good anavar?


Interesting. I emailed labmax after reading your post and asked how accurate their test kits were and how they identified the accuracy. I got a prompt reply via email that stated "I think the thousands of satisfied customers worldwide show how accurate the tests are." Funny it was a personalized response and worrisome that there was no attempt at a scientific approach to a sincere and reasonable question. So good to know.

And no, I have no experience with good var. The last "var" I got was such that it prompted me to test it.

----------


## jstone

They will also never entertain the fact that there kits may be flawed. I told them I tested watson test cyl from the pharmacy and it failed. They told me if it failed there was no homrone in it. I explained my trt bloodwork came back normal for the dose. I offered to pay for mass spec testing, and if it passed and shows the kits are flawed. I asked what they would do they said its impossible for it to be wrong, and never replied again. 

Here is one article that talks about the guy who makes them, and.the science behind the kit. This is the best article aimed at labmax, but if you just research colorimetric testing you will get an idea how inaccurate any type of these test are.
https://juicedmuscle.com/jmblog/cont...etric-analyses

I was wondering about the VAR, because if you have had good VAR you will realize how bad most ugl VAR is. I have had PAR pharmaceutical VAR, which is a us pharma brand. 30mg is plenty, and I have only had VAR from one ugl that came close, and 40mg was great. You see guys rave about the var at 100mg per day. To me if you need 100mg its garbage.

----------

